# As I exited the shopping centre yesterday I approached a car with major damage down one side



## Bretrick (Mar 21, 2022)

A lady was putting her shopping in the boot and I said to her, "That damage looks very recent?"
"Yes, I came out of the centre with my shopping and someone had hit my car, they left their details but how does one know if they are correct"?
The lady said she was 85 years old, and her husband had died recently of Alzheimer's and she was all alone now.
She said that several people had passed by but no one stopped to enquire etc.
We spoke for half an hour as I could tell she simply wanted to talk and was maybe a little lonely.
So often the elderly are ignored and it does sadden me when I think of how many elderly people are living alone. Their only human contact being when they go shopping.
Taking time out of our "Busy" lives to talk to older people can be very rewarding and it may/will brighten their day to think that they are worthy of someone's attention.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Oh my what a sadness that is for real.
.What ever happened to the Sunday dinners with grandma?
Use to be a wonderful idea long ago.
Why hasn't the offspring shown any respect for their parents....one good way is to make a monthly Sunday dinner to go spend with grandma.
I see it as a way to be shared by each adult child to show their respect to their birth parents whether, they were brought up rich or poor
When is it going to be taken seriously.
The world has shaped these offspring for bad doings or and as weekends come around not one I haven't ever heard make it a practice as a kindness to show the love for their mothers and fathers who kept the family together when they were small.
Even if tragedy had happen unplanned should be forgiven at least not held against mummy and some daddies for not planted a silver spoon in each of their mouths.
It's a shame how this is .....
Not all are alone, however. There are more than should be.
The colleges I feel separate the adults from grandma's rude awakenings from their reason for having children .....to have a family that visits on Sunny for a family dinner.....so sad the way the government treats adults to favor the ignoring of their parents especially when lawyers gain from all these divorces. Shameful jobs.
Breaking families apart.


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 21, 2022)

That was good of you, @Bretrick, to take the time and talk to the woman. I think we need more people like you 
in this world.


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 21, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> That was good of you, @Bretrick, to take the time and talk to the woman. I think we need more people like you
> in this world.


Many times I am brought to tears when I see how society treats other members of the very same society we all live in.
Just today, I was having coffee at Hungry Jacks and there was a homeless person outside asking people for a cigarette.
One guy walked outside and was asked for a ciggy and the guy instantly punched him hard in the mouth and ran off.
So many people nauseate me.


----------



## win231 (Mar 21, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Oh my what a sadness that is for real.
> .What ever happened to the Sunday dinners with grandma?
> Use to be a wonderful idea long ago.
> Why hasn't the offspring shown any respect for their parents....one good way is to make a monthly Sunday dinner to go spend with grandma.
> ...


Sometimes, there are good reasons why the offspring don't show respect for their parents; valid reasons you aren't aware of.
Respect is earned; not given automatically because of a title.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> Sometimes, there are good reasons why the offspring don't show respect for their parents; valid reasons you aren't aware of.
> Respect is earned; not given automatically because of a title.


Ok....that explains the whys......I had high hopes my daughter's would grow up to be wonderful as they are beautiful into religion for if so I feel there would not jave been 30 years of rejections.....well, I believed the church would had taught them to love and forgive...I am wrong.
I watched a movie 'Phyloimena'
Your mom was mean to you......so sorry.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 21, 2022)

My mother was a very unpleasant person...she died alone. Being a mother does not entitle you to certain things, as so many seem to believe. I'm very glad that I cut her out of my life and my own children were not subjected to her nastiness.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

So very kind and thoughtful of you @Bretrick.
You probably made her day a bit brighter.
Bless.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> My mother was a very unpleasant person...she died alone. Being a mother does not entitle you to certain things, as so many seem to believe. I'm very glad that I cut her out of my life and my own children were not subjected to her nastiness.


Ditto my father !


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> So very kind and thoughtful of you @Bretrick.
> You probably made her day a bit brighter.
> Bless.


You're right of course Tish... but isn't it a sad indictment  of our times that people generally don't give a stuff about others now.. including family members  .


----------



## Purwell (Mar 22, 2022)

I had a long day at the hospital yesterday, left home at 8am got back at 6pm.
One of my neighbours had a roast lamb dinner ready for me!


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 22, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I had a long day at the hospital yesterday, left home at 8am got back at 6pm.
> One of my neighbours had a roast lamb dinner ready for me!


That is so amazing. Has your neighbour done such things before for you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I had a long day at the hospital yesterday, left home at 8am got back at 6pm.
> One of my neighbours had a roast lamb dinner ready for me!


how lucky you are to have such thoughtful neighbours. Hope all is well with you Purwell, I know you're going through the mill healthwise..


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 22, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> A lady was putting her shopping in the boot and I said to her, "That damage looks very recent?"
> "Yes, I came out of the centre with my shopping and someone had hit my car, they left their details but how does one know if they are correct"?
> The lady said she was 85 years old, and her husband had died recently of Alzheimer's and she was all alone now.
> She said that several people had passed by but no one stopped to enquire etc.
> ...


John Prine was so wise beyond his years. 24 years old when he wrote this song.


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 22, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> John Prine was so wise beyond his years. 24 years old when he wrote this song.


This was a beautiful video! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> You're right of course Tish... but isn't it a sad indictment  of our times that people generally don't give a stuff about others now.. including family members  .


Totaly.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 22, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I had a long day at the hospital yesterday, left home at 8am got back at 6pm.
> One of my neighbours had a roast lamb dinner ready for me!


Hope the travels with your health go in the right direction for you.
ROAST LAMB DINNER........WONDERFUL.......thoughtful neighbour.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2022)

This reminded me of my Dad's family. They made him drop out of school when he was 13yrs old so he could get a job and help the family. He was 16yrs old when he met and married my Mom. Even though they hated my Mom for that, she still insisted that my Dad would visit his family every week. So every Sunday my parents would visit them. The rest of the family would go in the dining room for dinner, but my parents weren't allowed to go in and eat. When my brother, my sister, and me came along things were still the same.We never even got a Christmas present like the rest of the grandchildren, but my Mom insisted we still go visit every week. I give her much credit for how she handled the situation. My parents' marriage lasted 61 yrs until my Dad passed away.


----------

